# Missing Plane... All very strange to me!



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BBC News - Missing Malaysia Airlines plane &#039;may have turned back&#039;

" Radar signals show a Malaysia Airlines plane that has been missing for more than 24 hours may have turned back, Malaysian officials have said.

Rescue teams looking for the plane have now widened their search area.

Investigators are also checking CCTV footage of two passengers who are believed to have boarded the plane using stolen passports.

Flight MH370 from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing disappeared south of Vietnam with 239 people on board."

*I hope the plane and everyone on board are found save and well. But this all seems very strange to me.
How on earth doea a plane just go missing?
Thoughts?*


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Very odd although they are not ruling out terrorism as two very large oil slicks were found.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Planes cannot just disappear. It's too weird.

Personally I think the plane crashed somewhere. It may have just been an accident but with those two people onboard who shouldn't have been, I am thinking terrorism.

Question is why though? Why that specific plane?

Really creepy to be honest and sad.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

It happened to Air France 447. That took them 2 years to find the wreckage and wasn't terrorist related.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> It happened to Air France 447. That took them 2 years to find the wreckage and wasn't terrorist related.


*Gosh that's a long time.*


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Sorry I should of said, they did find bits of it the next day, but had to do a lot of work to actually find the wreckage. Hopefully they will have some news soon.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

It's all just very shocking. 

Also how on earth did those 2 men manage to travel on fake passports, you'd have thought when their passports were checked at the airport suspicion would have been raised.( I'm not saying they caused this plane to vanish ) yet !!

Hopefully the relatives of the missing will get some answers soon


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think its hard for a plane to go missing, if it's gone down in deep water or in the jungle/woodlands then it could be some time until it's found. I feel for the families of everyone on board. 

(I watch a lot of air crash investigation) I thought most planes black boxes had a signal to help searchers find the plane.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

If the plane is in water, then I think I heard somewhere that the black box won't work ?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

willa said:


> If the plane is in water, then I think I heard somewhere that the black box won't work ?


I swear I watched one where they found the plane because of the boxes in water, I could have imagined it though. xx


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

The plane which crashed on Lockerbie probably had a time bomb on board timed to go off as it crossed the atlantic. As it is it was delayed in Germany for 20 minutes which meant it came down on Lockerbie instead. Had it gone down in the atlantic as was intended it would have been very difficult to find.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> I swear I watched one where they found the plane because of the boxes in water, I could have imagined it though. xx


No, they did (I'm obsessed with it  )

They tend to only have battery life for about 3 months, though.

It's all very strange :frown:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I really hope they find out what happened, so the relatives can get some kind of closure. The not knowing is the worst


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

willa said:


> I really hope they find out what happened, so the relatives can get some kind of closure. The not knowing is the worst


This is what I was thinking


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If they thought it was terrorism, wouldn't the pilot have told air traffic control? Even if they are under hostage situation, they know they wouldn't have much chance of survival so nothing to lose by telling them of a hijacking. Surely they would have a code to tell air traffic control if it was a hijacking so it wasn't directly understood by the hijacker. 

I think its just crashed in the sea somewhere. Very sad though. If you were a terrorist, why not do it over China for maximum damage? Why in the sea, whats the point of blowing a plane up if people cannot see the devastation?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Interpol are investigating 4 suspect passengers,. SO odd the Pilots didn't communicate an emergency with ATC, whatever happened must have happened in seconds. Wonder if the aircraft lost ALL power, so they couldn't communicate with ATC, is that even possible ??


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

whatever they want you to believe , thats excately what you shouldn't believe ....think outside the box ..sorry ,...feeeling very cycnical today , i hope they are found soon , i hope it is hijackers and they have landed safely somewhere and will make a randsome demand soon , but i dont think so , i dont think its terrorists either ..so easy to blame when theres no proof


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

There are a lot more incidents with planes than are reported on the TV - there's already been at least 5 this year!

If you're interested in that sort of thing, this is an interesting website

Plane Crash Info.com

Unless a plane has recently been in radio contact for a position update & it's transponder isn't working (for whatever reason) then it's very difficult to pin-point them accurately. Even a small point of a degree off course and lead to them being hundreds of miles away from where it's thought they are

The black boxes will emit a signal for 30 days in deep water


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

willa said:


> Wonder if the aircraft lost ALL power, so they couldn't communicate with ATC, is that even possible ??


In the event of a total loss of power on board, a small wind-turbine type device deploys on the underside of the plane - this will give the pilots basic controls to continue flight & communicate with ATC

(sorry - planes / how they operate & reasons for crashes is a bit of a 'thing' for me )


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't believe in this day and age we can't track where a plane is  I can track my dog walk  All this technology we have :shocked:


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Pointermum said:


> I can't believe in this day and age we can't track where a plane is  I can track my dog walk  All this technology we have :shocked:


i can track my dog walk too
especially when im on it


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

The mystery goes on ... Apparently some relatives of people on board have been able to ring their mobiles, they ring but no answer ..............
Surely of the plane is in water mobiles won't work atall ?


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

CharleyRogan said:


> If they thought it was terrorism, wouldn't the pilot have told air traffic control? Even if they are under hostage situation, they know they wouldn't have much chance of survival so nothing to lose by telling them of a hijacking. Surely they would have a code to tell air traffic control if it was a hijacking so it wasn't directly understood by the hijacker.
> 
> I think its just crashed in the sea somewhere. Very sad though. If you were a terrorist, why not do it over China for maximum damage? Why in the sea, whats the point of blowing a plane up if people cannot see the devastation?


Yes, but whose to say they even had a chance in being able to tell someone?

In a lot of hostage situations you don't usually have a chance in calling for help, do you?

And if someone was crashing a plane the last thing you would be doing is calling for help when trying to keep that plane up in the air.

Terrorism or not, why was no help called for, no distress either. You could ask why they didn't call out at all?

Am hoping they are found for the families who are feeling so awful at the moment.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

willa said:


> The mystery goes on ... Apparently some relatives of people on board have been able to ring their mobiles, they ring but no answer ..............
> Surely of the plane is in water mobiles won't work atall ?


What I'm aware of is that they wouldn't work at all. You wouldn't even get an answer message. Just nothing.

No way could they still be up in the air and if they've crashed on land somewhere, as awful as it is to think about, wouldn't most the plane be up in flames, therefore mobiles would be destroyed both from the force of the crash and the fire, etc?

This is very weird.

And I do not know how two people were able to board a plane with false passports not belonging to them.

All very weird.

Edit..............................

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-26506961


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

You'd think if it hit the water there would be debris floating around, near the oil possibly, even if the main body of the plane sank. Something must have happened very suddenly. Maybe the oil as from a ship? The plane could be down in forestry with survivors except there cannot have been any calls from mobiles? dreadful story. poor relatives.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

what, you think in the history of commercial aviation, no one has ever got thru using a fake passport


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

No, I'm aware it's happened before but doesn't mean it's right and it shouldn't have happened. So much for cracking down more on this sort of thing happening.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> No, I'm aware it's happened before but doesn't mean it's right and it shouldn't have happened. So much for cracking down more on this sort of thing happening.


i see what you mean now

it read like you thought it was it impossible for people to fake a passport.
its the sort of thing that highly sophisticated organisations have been doing for years.

even in 2012 the leader of the english defence league managed to fly to and enter america using a fake passport


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, to be honest I've never stepped foot in an airport and haven't even got on a plane so no clue on how it all works.

If they stole these passports, what changes would have they made to them as there is no possible way they would have used them the way they did. Changing a picture wouldn't have done much surely. Tbh, I don't know it works in stealing a passport and changing it to make it appear yours.

I also thoughts passports have a unique number on them and if they have been used before it would appear on files with the picture of the actual person. I thought they were scanned almost in a certain way. Am I wrong?

I also thought some airports have other security like finger checking, etc.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Ive never really considered it sane to be at 30,000 ft above the ground with some quite flimsy bodywork around me and relying on a couple of engines to keep us up there, the flight attendant tells you where your lifejacket is but id rather have a parachute

flight is for birds


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> If they thought it was terrorism, wouldn't the pilot have told air traffic control?
> 
> Even if they are under hostage situation, they know they wouldn't have much chance of survival so nothing to lose by telling them of a hijacking. Surely they would have a code to tell air traffic control if it was a hijacking so it wasn't directly understood by the hijacker.
> 
> I think its just crashed in the sea somewhere. Very sad though. If you were a terrorist, why not do it over China for maximum damage? Why in the sea, whats the point of blowing a plane up if people cannot see the devastation?


Flight cabins/decks are now closed off and secured when aircraft are in the air, a bomb going off wouldnt give crew the time to alert air traffic control which aircraft arent always in communication with, pick your moment and it could be out of touch


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Daily Mail reporting the tail of an aeroplane and part of a door have been found -


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> Ive never really considered it sane to be at 30,000 ft above the ground with some quite flimsy bodywork around me and relying on a couple of engines to keep us up there, the flight attendant tells you where your lifejacket is but id rather have a parachute
> 
> flight is for birds


*I got a lift in an ancient two seater cropduster many moons ago....You talk about a flimsy body around you...you've no idea until you fly in something with old car seats and door locks that rattle in the wind hmy:*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *I got a lift in an ancient two seater cropduster many moons ago....You talk about a flimsy body around you...you've no idea until you fly in something with old car seats and door locks that rattle in the wind hmy:*


Yes but it wasn't carrying 250 folks plus luggage was it


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

willa said:


> Daily Mail reporting the tail of an aeroplane and part of a door have been found -


*Radio this morning is saying this ^^^ is not confirmed.*


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *Radio this morning is saying this ^^^ is not confirmed.*


I think they found oil slick but not confirmed its from the aircraft, BBC news also said they hadnt found parts associated with the plane this morning



> BBC Breaking News ✔ @BBCBreaking
> 
> #MalaysiaAirlines flight #MH370: Investigators have not found anything that could be part of missing plane, oil slick samples to be tested


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

They just said on the news a yellow floating object has been reported which could be a life raft so they are going to investigate. I do think they shouldn't release info like that though , giving hope to the families when there might not be any


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Pointermum said:


> They just said on the news a yellow floating object has been reported which could be a life raft so they are going to investigate. I do think they shouldn't release info like that though , giving hope to the families when there might not be any


Stupid 24 news culture isn't it

No one can wait until there something definite to report have to hear every little detail like its some new headline when its not

first consideration seems be people on the internet


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Just to add to the mystery of it all, 4 male passengers checked in for the flight,but they never showed up ?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> Well, to be honest I've never stepped foot in an airport and haven't even got on a plane so no clue on how it all works.
> 
> If they stole these passports, what changes would have they made to them as there is no possible way they would have used them the way they did. Changing a picture wouldn't have done much surely. Tbh, I don't know it works in stealing a passport and changing it to make it appear yours.
> 
> ...


not all airports have fingerprinting, and those that do, its usually when you come in not when you leave.
anyway the only way that could work is if every person on the planet had their fingerprints stored on a world database, but i would totally oppose that

im not a passport fraudster so couldnt tell you how they do it, but i thought it was common knowledge this sort of thing could go on.
you only have to watch countless movies and tv to see the crim with a dozen different national fake passports. its only fiction, but its still based on some sort of reality

and 160,000 UK passports were lost or stolen between 2008 and 2013

so the fact 2 men got on this plane with fake passports isnt so unusual, so may not add anything "mysterious"


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

If it is terrorism then why has nobody claimed responsibility?


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Mr Gizmo said:


> If it is terrorism then why has nobody claimed responsibility?


That is exactly what Mum has just said.

Also on Sky News a senior official was saying there is a possibility the plane is down safely in some remote island and they are being kept hostage, seems very unlikely but at this point anything is possible ! 
Some of the passengers mobile phones were ringing, IF they are in water their mobile phones wouldn't work atall ??

Plus that oil in the sea is not from the aircraft or any aircraft


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Bloke at work is convinced aliens have taken the plane 
You don't want to read what I said to him


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Re why hasn't no one claimed responsibility?

Poss answer - if the plane crashed, any terrorists may be dead? Or maybe not terrorists, just an acident?

2. Re mobile phones are still ringing?

They are? Where does this information come from?

3. Re why hasnt debris been seen despite big search?

Poss answer - big ocean, and its still quite hard to see things from the air in the sea, optical illusion effects come into play, especially in waves

4. Re how did to guys gt on the plane with fake passports?

This is not unusual, and its even been said by officials its quite common in that part of world due to illegal migrants

5. Re 4 passengers never turned up.

Didnt they? Where does this information come from? 
Plus, not unusual for folk to miss a plane

6. Re why not radar/signals etc

Poss answer - neutralized by a sudden catastrophe?

To my mind, at this stage, there is no mystery beyond 'what has happened to the plane'.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Tails and Trails said:


> 1. Re why hasn't no one claimed responsibility?
> 
> Poss answer - if the plane crashed, any terrorists may be dead? Or maybe not terrorists, just an acident?
> 
> ...


When 9/11 happened, Al Qaeda were quick enough to claim responsibility and i'm pretty sure those hijackers did not survive. As for the debris, if the plane crashed at speed, you would think they'd have found some sort of debris by now, it can't have hit the water without falling to bits, unless they managed to control the landing into the water and then drowned, if they were miles and miles out to sea with no way of communicating then what option have they got but to drown or freeze to death  and the four passengers that never turned up had reportedly checked in (i'm not sure if it is definitely true or not but you missed that important part out of your post) - missing a flight is one thing but checking in at the airport and then not getting on it is quite something else!


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Tigerneko said:


> When 9/11 happened, Al Qaeda were quick enough to claim responsibility and i'm pretty sure those hijackers did not survive. As for the debris, if the plane crashed at speed, you would think they'd have found some sort of debris by now, it can't have hit the water without falling to bits, unless they managed to control the landing into the water and then drowned, if they were miles and miles out to sea with no way of communicating then what option have they got but to drown or freeze to death  and the four passengers that never turned up had reportedly checked in (i'm not sure if it is definitely true or not but you missed that important part out of your post) - missing a flight is one thing but checking in at the airport and then not getting on it is quite something else!


what 4 passengers?
where did u get the info?

incorrect, it was several weeks before al quida admitted 9/11.
who says this is al quida?
who says its terroism?
if terroism, maybe they botched it so dont want own up?

who says plane crashed into sea?
could have suddenly exploded in mid air scattering thousands of pieces of many miles that sunk or scattered?

i dont know the answers, i just know that all the questions have potentially logical answers


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Tails and Trails said:


> 2. Re mobile phones are still ringing?
> 
> They are? Where does this information come from?


I heard that too. Some of the families were ringing the phones n they rang before they went to Voicemail


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

The Trews Ep 8: Missing plane terror mystery - True News with Russell Brand 10.03.14 - YouTube

Dont be sucked in by sensationalist media. "Could be terrorism" is just a better story than "2 stolen passports is not unusual on a malaysian flight and it's unlikely to have been terrorism"


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

HarlequinCat said:


> I heard that too. Some of the families were ringing the phones n they rang before they went to Voicemail


but heard from where????


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Tails and Trails said:


> but heard from where????


with all due respects, whats the point of quoting my question, then just repeating the statement that prompted the question whilst?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Tails and Trails said:


> but heard from where????


Its on the BBC news website. Only 1 passenger AFAIK and the authorities were unable to get through themselves, the time of the original call has not been released.



> *When was the last contact made?*
> 
> Flight MH370 departed from Kuala Lumpur International Airport at 00:41 on Saturday (16:41 GMT Friday), and was due to arrive in Beijing at 06:30. Air traffic controllers lost contact at 01:30.
> 
> ...


Regarding the passengers who did not board (dont think its relevant personally)



> Five passengers booked on the flight did not board, [Malaysia's civil aviation chief, Azharuddin Abdul Rahman] added. Their luggage was consequently removed.
> 
> [Source: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-26502843 ]


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

grumpy goby said:


> Its on the BBC news website. Only 1 passenger AFAIK and the authorities were unable to get through themselves, the time of the original call has not been released.
> 
> Regarding the passengers who did not board (dont think its relevant personally)


Thank you goby. I hadnt found it on the BBC news website.

I was starting to wonder if these were just internet memes, will go and investigate


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Tails and Trails said:


> Thank you goby. I hadnt found it on the BBC news website.
> 
> I was starting to wonder if these were just internet memes, will go and investigate (although might still have trouble finding the phone story as i have already searched for it on BBC)


Its in the "what do we know" section, the passengers story was harder to find as its not very relevant to anything and only found one comment in passing!

There is always chinese whispers with mysteries like this, one passengers phone rings becomes seevral phones were ringing - and it turns out they authorities have been unable to verify the info themselves! This is how conspiricy theories are born...


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Re ringing mobiles of passengers:

BBC news website:


> *At a time as yet undisclosed*, a relative reportedly managed to call one of the passengers, who was carrying a Singapore phone. *Malaysia Airlines has repeatedly tried to call the same number but no ringtone has been heard[/QUO*TE].
> 
> Categorical then
> 
> ...


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

grumpy goby said:


> Its in the "what do we know" section, the passengers story was harder to find as its not very relevant to anything and only found one comment in passing!
> 
> There is always chinese whispers with mysteries like this, one passengers phone rings becomes seevral phones were ringing - and it turns out they authorities have been unable to verify the info themselves! This is how conspiricy theories are born...


indeed to all of that


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Re 5 passengers did not board the flight:

BBC News website;
*
Malaysia's civil aviation chief, Azharuddin Abdul Rahman, told a press conference in Kuala Lumpur that the search area had been expanded to include the west coast of Malaysia.

Five passengers booked on the flight did not board, he added. Their luggage was consequently removed. *

What is everyone else reading here??
Im reading 5 people told the airport something has come up, we cant take the flight, can we have our luggage please?

Potential logical answer: a family has a sudden crisis back home? Doesnt board flight?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Tails and Trails said:


> Re 5 passengers did not board the flight:
> 
> BBC News website;
> *
> ...


I dont think its anything of major concern... It could be anything and as you say, if they are all related then they may have cancelled for any number of reasons - someone taken ill, a family emergency..

They have now said one of the 2 oddities on stolen passports was a young Iranian trying to seek asylum in Europe. No terror links, just a lad looking for a better life. His mum was waiting for him in Germany it seems.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> BBC News - Missing Malaysia Airlines plane 'may have turned back'
> 
> " Radar signals show a Malaysia Airlines plane that has been missing for more than 24 hours may have turned back, Malaysian officials have said.
> 
> ...



Ever heard of Amelia Earhart?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Wasn't there a french plane that just "disappeared" not so long ago and it took quite a while to find the wreckage. If I recall that was some failure of the plane

What ever the reason must be awful for the families not knowing


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

newfiesmum said:


> [/U]
> Ever heard of Amelia Earhart?


actually, that one was explained on an episode of Star Trek Voyager


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Tails and Trails said:


> what 4 passengers?
> where did u get the info?
> 
> incorrect, it was several weeks before al quida admitted 9/11.
> ...


Nobody is saying the plane HAS crashed into the sea, or that it IS terrorism... we are all speculating as much as you are with the rumours/little information that is out there - just adding my own thoughts into it, sorry if I don't have the actual facts of what has happened - it seems nobody else does either at the moment - including you. Of course it will be something logical... i'm pretty sure it won't have been beamed up by aliens.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Tails and Trails said:


> with all due respects, whats the point of quoting my question, then just repeating the statement that prompted the question whilst?


You seem very eager to put peoples points down for some reason.

I only read the news. But there again news very sensationalist nowadays.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tails and Trails said:


> actually, that one was explained on an episode of Star Trek Voyager


Yep. You're right; one of my favourite episodes. So this lot have also been abducted by aliens, is that what you are saying?

There was also an aircraft that disappeared without trace in the Bermuda Triangle.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Aircraft carry beacons that are activated when the come into contact with seawater, pilots need only seconds to transmit a preset emergency code, if it did just vanish it was damn quick, a highjack situation nowadays means at least 1 person gets to send a txt usually (like in the 9/11 attacks), aircraft cant block phone signals, so, unless you had rogue terrorist crew with a phone signal blocker and the ability to stop the aircraft's radar ID unit the fact is it isnt safe somwhere (also, theres been no ransom demands, OR terrorist group boasts online), so what is left? a massive bomb? or a rapid decompression as with Helios Airways Flight 522? or it just broke up in the air....

Helios Airways Flight 522 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its all very strange isnt it?? Kinda unbelievable that there has been no known communication when there were so many ways for a signal to get out.
Im thinking alien abduction is highly unlikely though! My only theory is maybe some weird weather or localised effect happened that stopped any signals getting out and made the plane crash?
I just hope those poor people didnt suffer...


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*With no signals from the plane there are only two explanations...An explosion or fault in the structure of the plane instantly ripping it apart...Or an altitude misconception where it hit the surface of the ocean.(or land) *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370: Four scenarios - CNN.com

*I found this quite interesting.^^^
They list 4 scenarios.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *Or an altitude misconception where it hit the surface of the ocean.(or land) *


thats some error, 30,000ft and sea level....im sure the pilot would know that he was that low, by his instruments and engine performance, and if he wasnt at cruising height he would have been contacted by air traffic control

It's rare, but not unprecedented, for a commercial airliner to disappear in midflight. In June 2009, Air France Flight 447 was en route from Rio de Janeiro to Paris when communications ended suddenly from the Airbus A330, another state-of-the-art aircraft, with 228 people on board. It took four searches over nearly two years to find the bulk of Flight 447's wreckage and most of the bodies in a mountain range deep in the Atlantic Ocean. It took even longer to establish the cause of the disaster.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Still no news . So odd


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Listening to the radio lunchtime a guy said that the plane in question has Rolls Royce engines. This being the case, Rolls Royce would have a record of when the engines stopped.*


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Listening to the radio lunchtime a guy said that the plane in question has Rolls Royce engines. This being the case, Rolls Royce would have a record of when the engines stopped.*


how do you mean?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The plane would have sent out engine data (and other tech data) to aid maintenance. Although I would have thought it would go to the airline, not RR.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah, this is just more sad as the days pass and pass. I really feel sorry for the families who must be waiting, unable to sleep, for news, dreading the worst and needing closure.

Apparently they're not ruling out terrorism yet but the one man who went on the plane with the fake passport was an illegal immigrant as was going to meet his mother there and look for work.

It is also believed the plane turned back but they don't know why they received no messages about it.

They're now looking more on land and widening their search through the ocean.

Hope they are found soon and the families can receive closure. Very sad all around to be honest.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> The plane would have sent out engine data (and other tech data) to aid maintenance. Although I would have thought it would go to the airline, not RR.


So, is it just certain engines that do that then?

To be honest I thought all planes had this sort of device anyway and they're monitored from the airport on exactly where they are and they could pinpoint where they would go off the radar in that case.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> The plane would have sent out engine data (and other tech data) to aid maintenance. Although I would have thought it would go to the airline, not RR.


Malaysian plane sent out engine data before vanishing - tech - 11 March 2014 - New Scientist

" Malaysia Airlines has not revealed if it has learned anything from ACARS data, or if it has any. Its eleventh media statement since the plane disappeared said: "All Malaysia Airlines aircraft are equipped with ACARS which transmits data automatically. Nevertheless, there were no distress calls and no information was relayed."

This would suggest no concrete data is to hand. But New Scientist understands that the maker of the missing Boeing 777's Trent 800 engines, Rolls Royce, received two data reports from flight MH370 at its global engine health monitoring centre in Derby, UK, where it keeps real-time tabs on its engines in use. One was broadcast as MH370 took off from Kuala Lumpur International Airport, the other during the 777's climb out towards Beijing.

As the engine data is filtered from a larger ACARS report covering all the plane's critical flight systems and avionics, it could mean the airline has some useful clues about the condition of the aircraft prior to its disappearance. The plane does not appear to have been cruising long enough to issue any more ACARS reports. It disappeared from radar at 1.30 AM local time, halfway between Malaysia and Vietnam over the Gulf of Thailand.

Under International Civil Aviation Organisation rules, such reports are normally kept secret until air investigators need them."
*
I found this interesting. More if you click the link.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Malaysia Airlines flight: new theory emerges on how long plane kept flying | World news | theguardian.com

" The last definitive sighting of the aircraft on civilian radar came shortly before 1.30am on Saturday, less than an hour after taking off from Kuala Lumpur, as it flew north-east across the mouth of the Gulf of Thailand bound for Beijing. The Wall Street Journal, citing two people in the US familiar with the details, said US investigators suspected the Boeing 777 actually stayed in the air for about four hours past that time.

The startling assessment was based on data automatically sent by the plane to Boeings engine department as part of a routine maintenance and monitoring program, the Journal said."

*Gosh if this is true, that plane could be anywhere.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

It could be anywhere but it would have to flown under the radar and had all automated transmitting equipment disabled.
I,like practically everyone else will remain clueless until the truth is discovered.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

In the Mail its saying US think may have been hijacked, also mentions something about 20 of the passengers being Electronic warfare experts


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blackcats said:


> *It is also believed the plane turned back but they don't know why they received no messages about it.*
> 
> *They're now looking more on land and widening their search through the ocean.
> *
> Hope they are found soon and the families can receive closure. Very sad all around to be honest.


I've been wondering about that for days, that it had turned back and crashed in the jungle.

I just hope they find something how ever small, just to give the families some sort of answer.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

You would have thought in this day & age, particularly post 9/11 planes would be easily tracked


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> You would have thought in this day & age, particularly post 9/11 planes would be easily tracked


*It is possible the tracker was turned off. But i find it stranger that we are not hearing much about what information the aviation people actually have.
The guy on the radio yesterday said, that if, and it's a big if, the pilot wanted to commit suicide he could have nose dived the plane, and no wreckage would be found. ( my summary in short).*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *It is possible the tracker was turned off. But i find it stranger that we are not hearing much about what information the aviation people actually have.
> The guy on the radio yesterday said, that if, and it's a big if, the pilot wanted to commit suicide he could have nose dived the plane, and no wreckage would be found. ( my summary in short).*


Yes read about the tracker thing, but you would think it would be set up in a way that if it was turned off it would set alarms off or something. I would have thought radar would track them too, but then so many planes suppose can't track them all

In the Telepgraph though its says Malaysian authorities say the US claim the plane was flying for hours is not true so clearly hard to believe anything in the papers


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

My mum and I were just discussing when we flew from Kuala Lumpur last year on Malaysian Airlines and how the security was the most lax we've ever seen in an airport. There was no security checks, when we got to the scanner the security people that were there having a chat just waved us through. I know this flight could have unfortunately been brought down by any number of things, not necessarily with intent by people but it made me think.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Yes read about the tracker thing, but you would think it would be set up in a way that if it was turned off it would set alarms off or something. I would have thought radar would track them too, but then so many planes suppose can't track them all
> 
> In the Telepgraph though its says Malaysian authorities say the US claim the plane was flying for hours is not true so clearly hard to believe anything in the papers


*I can't help but think there is far more to this than we are being told. God knows what though.*


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

DoodlesRule said:


> In the Mail its saying US think may have been hijacked, also mentions something about 20 of the passengers being Electronic warfare experts


couldnt find that in the mail today

can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> couldnt find that in the mail today
> 
> can you point me in the right direction?


Was the headline but its altered since this morning

Hijacked and hidden? US counter-terror officials fear plane could have been captured after debris spotted by Chinese is ruled out and new data reveals it was airborne FOUR hours after vanishing | Mail Online


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

cat001 said:


> My mum and I were just discussing when we flew from Kuala Lumpur last year on Malaysian Airlines and how the security was the most lax we've ever seen in an airport. There was no security checks, when we got to the scanner the security people that were there having a chat just waved us through. I know this flight could have unfortunately been brought down by any number of things, not necessarily with intent by people but it made me think.


Reading this from someone who has experienced Kuala Lumpar airport first hand is worrying.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

DoodlesRule said:


> Was the headline but its altered since this morning
> 
> Hijacked and hidden? US counter-terror officials fear plane could have been captured after debris spotted by Chinese is ruled out and new data reveals it was airborne FOUR hours after vanishing | Mail Online


cant find the a bit referring to USA reports of 20 electronic warfare experts?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 cockpit's last words revealed - CBS News

*For anyone that wants to see this. *

forgot to add, scroll down to this. Malaysian officials selective on releasing info on missing plane


----------



## Sterling (Jan 8, 2014)

DoodlesRule said:


> Hijacked and hidden? US counter-terror officials fear plane could have been captured after debris spotted by Chinese is ruled out and new data reveals it was airborne FOUR hours after vanishing | Mail Online


shakes my head and politely closes this thread....humming a tune to myself to hopefully forget the nuttiness.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sterling said:


> shakes my head and politely closes this thread....humming a tune to myself to hopefully forget the nuttiness.....


*What is nutty? And have you any ideas?*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> cant find the a bit referring to USA reports of 20 electronic warfare experts?


Its mid page:

WHAT COULD HAVE HAPPENED?

A mid-air explosion: The lack of debris could be explained by it falling into Malaysian jungle.

A terrorist attack: Director of CIA has said terrorism could not be ruled out

Power failure: Possibly caused by deliberate cutting of power to communication instruments

Electronic warfare: 20 passengers on board were experts in this technology.

Hijacking: Radar data indicates the plane might have made a U-turn.

A pilot error: There is a chance of them in all air mysteries, claim experts

Structural failure: Possibly involving damage sustained by an accident in 2012

Pilot suicide: There were two large jet crashes in the late 1990s caused by this

Aeronautical black hole: Plane is stranded hundreds of miles from current search area
.. 
What happened next remains one of the most baffling puzzles in modern aviation history and the differing accounts put out by various Malaysian officials have drawn criticism of their handling of the crisis.

Read more: Hijacked and hidden? US counter-terror officials fear plane could have been captured after debris spotted by Chinese is ruled out and new data reveals it was airborne FOUR hours after vanishing | Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Sterling said:


> shakes my head and politely closes this thread....humming a tune to myself to hopefully forget the nuttiness.....


I am sure people who have been on hijacked planes shook their heads and hummed a tune - those during 9/11 certainly wouldn't have


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *What is nutty? And have you any ideas?*


One to ignore Jan - will be otherwise engaged now their dog has eaten their hamster


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

DoodlesRule said:


> Its mid page:
> 
> WHAT COULD HAVE HAPPENED?
> 
> ...


found it thanks

the statement about 20 electronic weapons experts being on board is unsourced


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Tails and Trails said:


> found it thanks
> 
> the statement about 20 electronic weapons experts being on board is unsourced


I did wonder where such info would have come from


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Latest press report

Officials 'convinced' two communications systems on missing jet were deliberately shut off 14-minutes apart as it emerges aircraft DID keep 'pinging' for hours after vanishing at 35,000 ft | Mail Online


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Latest press report
> 
> Officials 'convinced' two communications systems on missing jet were deliberately shut off 14-minutes apart as it emerges aircraft DID keep 'pinging' for hours after vanishing at 35,000 ft | Mail Online


*I'm even more convinced now that we are not being told as much as they know. Something just doesn't sit well with this case.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

It does smack of the plane flying on auto pilot as if all onboard were rendered incapable, like the Greek plane crash



> The missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 may have been flying for more than five hours after it disappeared, the BBC has learned.
> 
> It is believed the plane was sending automated signals to a satellite system long after radar contact was lost.


BBC News - Lost Malaysia plane &#039;may have flown on for five hours&#039;


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

There are so many scenarios that could have happened on that plane and there is conflicting information. This is almost like a mystery novel.

The possibilities I can think of:

-Terrorist incident.
-Hijacking.
-Pilots made a mistake.
-Suicidal pilot. A pilot that decided to end his own life by crashing the plane into ocean or land.
-Mechanical problems. They could have been low on oxygen if at a high elevation or ran out of oxygen too. If I remember correctly low oxygen can affect judgement.
-The plane landed somewhere (and God knows what happened to the passengers and crew in that case).
-Or any combination of the above.

I hope they find out the correct scenario in the end for those families and it is all speculation at this point.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> If they thought it was terrorism, wouldn't the pilot have told air traffic control?


As far as I know, none of the pilots on the planes on 9/11 were able tell anyone about anything.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> There are so many scenarios that could have happened on that plane and there is conflicting information. This is almost like a mystery novel.
> 
> The possibilities I can think of:
> 
> ...


any of those!
or a conspiracy maybe!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BBC News - Missing Malaysia Airlines plane &#039;deliberately diverted&#039;

"
The communications systems of missing Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 were deliberately disabled, Malaysia's Prime Minister Najib Razak has said.

According to satellite and radar evidence, he said, the plane then changed course and could have continued flying for a further seven hours.

He said the "movements are consistent with the deliberate action of someone on the plane".

The plane disappeared a week ago with 239 people on board.
The flight left Kuala Lumpur for Beijing at 12:40 local time (16:40 GMT) on 8 March and disappeared off air traffic controllers' screens at about 01:20.
Mr Razak told a news conference that new satellite evidence shows "with a high degree of certainty" that the one of the aircraft's communications systems - the Aircraft and Communications Addressing and Reporting System- was disabled just before it reached the east coast of Malaysia.

ACARS is a service that allows computers aboard the plane to "talk" to computers on the ground, relaying in-flight information about the health of its systems."

*Latest news! Hard to believe it's been a week now and still nobody is any the wiser as to where this plane or the people on board are.*


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Unbelievable isn't it ?!! If say, the plane was hijacked then presumably the passengers would have been phoning loved ones from their mobile phones. Why haven't any signals been found from them. All the focus has been on "pings" coming from the aircraft itself and not mobile phone signals.

Its all very strange. I feel so sorry for the relatives of the passengers left in Limbo. It must be awful not knowing what has happened


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Iheartcats said:


> Unbelievable isn't it ?!! If say, the plane was hijacked then presumably the passengers would have been phoning loved ones from their mobile phones. Why haven't any signals been found from them. All the focus has been on "pings" coming from the aircraft itself and not mobile phone signals.
> 
> Its all very strange. I feel so sorry for the relatives of the passengers left in Limbo. It must be awful not knowing what has happened


*I was just saying to hubby, someone that knows about aviation must be involved. The flight would have taken nearly 6 hours. Now they are saying they think the plane turned after nearly an hour.
Whoever is involved would have known, that planes don't hold too much extra fuel.*


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Apparently it has been confirmed that is was a hijack, although it was the daily mail I saw it so who knows.
But surely a hijack would want to crash onto land and cause maximum damage? Not disappear into the wilderness? 

I do find things like this fascinating. Not in a nasty way. But I always watched air crash investigation.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

This article cropped up on my Fb wall this morning, might be of interest

Flight 370 passengers may still be alive; 'pirated' Boeing 777 may return to skies as stealth nuclear weapon

I do hope the truth comes out soon


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Argent said:


> This article cropped up on my Fb wall this morning, might be of interest
> 
> Flight 370 passengers may still be alive; 'pirated' Boeing 777 may return to skies as stealth nuclear weapon
> 
> I do hope the truth comes out soon


*Interesting read, but i think i have a couple of questions i need answering. So going to search the net.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

The plot thickens...

with no report of a crash on or near occupied land, its either gone down in the sea or landed safely.....

BBC News - Missing Malaysia Airlines plane &#039;deliberately diverted&#039;


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are searching the pilot/captains home looking for any clues that he may be involved.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> The are searching the pilot/captains home looking for any clues that he may be involved.


*I believe 100% this is an inside job. Too many if's and but's for my liking.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

maybe all the crew and passengers wanted to defect are at a secure USA island with a landing strip


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> maybe all the crew and passengers wanted to defect are at a secure USA island with a landing strip


Not sure about the tone of this post when so many lives are at stake.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Not sure about the tone of this post when so many lives are at stake.


*lol that's why i ignored it.
I for one do not believe the passengers are in on it. Perhaps a handful at the most.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol that's why i ignored it.
> I for one do not believe the passengers are in on it. Perhaps a handful at the most.*


What make you think that???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> What make you think that???


*As i said in a previous post, i think this is an inside job. There are far too many unanswered questions for my liking. In this day and age, and with the technology we have, the authorities must know more than they are saying. Just my opinion. But the main thing has to be, for the safety of all the passengers.* ( well the good ones)


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Not sure about the tone of this post when so many lives are at stake.


Well someone suggested an alien involvement...then someone said there were cybersecurity teams amongst the passengers....

the fact is we may never know the truth


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe, if other people on the plane involved they may have taken every ones mobile phones and destroyed them. Would explain why no contact from any passengers to loved ones


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Colliebarmy said:


> maybe all the crew and passengers wanted to defect are at a secure USA island with a landing strip


...........eh?


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Colliebarmy said:


> Well someone suggested an alien involvement...then someone said there were cybersecurity teams amongst the passengers....
> 
> the fact is we may never know the truth


who suggested aliens?

some did quote the daily mail whom said there were 20 electronic warfare experts aboard, but the daily mail didnt even back this up with any further information whatsoever, that is all they wrote


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

The new "possible" search area is vast, the task of searching for a plane that wasnt on any radar screen looks insurmountable, where do you begin?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> The new "possible" search area is vast, the task of searching for a plane that wasnt on any radar screen looks insurmountable, where do you begin?


*Those responsible for telling us the " news", should at least be telling us the truth.
I would NEVER have known about data being sent back to Rolls Royce had i not been listening to the radio. And that wasn't from the news, it was from an ex. pilot.*


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Rolls Royce are based in Derby, and they've been saying all week in the local paper they suspected hijack, and they had data


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *Those responsible for telling us the " news", should at least be telling us the truth.
> I would NEVER have known about data being sent back to Rolls Royce had i not been listening to the radio. And that wasn't from the news, it was from an ex. pilot.*


ive read that in the papers and BBC all week


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm wondering about a possible hijacking but that's just speculation right now. It could still be mechanical problems or anything else. They won't know until they find the plane or the black box.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DogLover1981 said:


> I'm wondering about a possible hijacking but that's just speculation right now. It could still be mechanical problems or anything else. They won't know until they find the plane or the black box.


*If it was mechanical they would have known by now. Something isn't right about this story. Just my opinion.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

The aircraft ID system had to be switched off manually, it seems the Rolls Royce engine data transmitter couldnt be bypassed, it also seems many of the countries in the area are loathe to admit what satellite tracking and imagery they have over other countries airspace....


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

So the media are now blaming the Co Pilot, after the flight tracker was disabled, the Co Pilot, said "All right Good night" he must have known that it was switched off ? 

Gets more and more weird by the day, such a mystery. Even if it did land safely on some remote island there will be 270 ish mouths to feed and water, they couldn't survive this long.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

willa said:


> So the media are now blaming the Co Pilot, after the flight tracker was disabled, the Co Pilot, said "All right Good night" he must have known that it was switched off ?
> 
> Gets more and more weird by the day, such a mystery. Even if it did land safely on some remote island there will be 270 ish mouths to feed and water, they couldn't survive this long.


depends on the island. you can find plenty of water and food in these places

reckon 270 people could "in theory" still be well alive after only a week.
some of them may be a bit worse for wear


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive found it strange since it happened, for me there are way too many things going on.

I csme across this on the BBC news site not long after it happened

"Another passenger on the way to a new job was mechanical engineer Paul Weeks from New Zealand.

The former soldier moved his family to Perth, Australia, after the devastating earthquakes in Christchurch, reports say.

Before he left home, he took off his wedding ring and watch and gave them to his wife for his two young sons.

A vigil for the missing passengers has been held in the Malaysian capital of Kuala Lumpur

"If something should happen to me then the wedding ring should go to the first son that gets married and the watch to the second," wife Danica Weeks was quoted by media as saying"

Weird or what. Of all the planes ive gone on, ive never even had this thought in my head


----------



## HuskyGal (Mar 17, 2014)

welshjet said:


> Ive found it strange since it happened, for me there are way too many things going on.
> 
> I csme across this on the BBC news site not long after it happened
> 
> ...


mabe he had some kind of premonition or was scared of flying


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have to admit I find it odd and not sure about some of the possible reasons. 

Suicidal pilots? Quite possibly the most plausible reason but why disable the tracking? Are they determined to stay lost? I don't understand why they would take a plane full of people with them but stranger things have happened. Did they sink the plane in the sea which is why it can't be found? 

Hijack? What for? What is the point if the plane can't be found? 

Kidnap? Not all passengers are important, surely there are easier ways to kidnap an intended target? What would be the point in a kidnap if nobody owns up to it. How do we know who the intended target was? 

Nuclear bombs? It is possible but why this one? Pot luck? Lack of security? Right area? What would they do with all the passengers? If any were involved it would be a handful at most. Hiding 200+ bodies can't be an easy task. 

Crash? Surely some parts of the plane would have been visible if the pilots were following the set route? Plane could have turned back due to problems but if it did why would they not inform anybody? If it was a sudden crash then why does it look like tracking was disabled? Why was there a report that there were debris but then it was a mistake? Who made the mistake? If debris was found but belonging to something else would you not say so? Are the reporter's just making stuff up to sell papers? If it was off course on purpose to crash so it couldn't be found what is the point? 

Has it genuinely crashed for a genuine reason off course so that it is like looking for a needle in a haystack? If the pilots were off course for a genuine reason why not say so? Has it been proved that communication was working and deliberately disabled? If not that could explain why there was no communication. Is it possible for a plane to genuinely disappear? 

Has it crashed and it is being covered up for some reason and these stories about tracking etc just one big smoke screen? If this is the case then someone who isn't in on it would see the debris would they not? Did the airline want it to crash off course? Why? How could they get pilots to agree to that? Do they want it to look like it has disappeared but in actual fact have sent it somewhere? Seems a bit far fetched especially as they haven't blamed it on a terrorist group in order to cause their country problems. Can't imagine they would go to so much trouble for just one pilot that they want to set up unless he belongs to something they want to cause trouble with. 

Hmmm. 

I am sure one day we will find out what happened by either recovering wreckage, evidence to prove foul play or something being leaked. Until then there are way too many possibilities and whilst some of them are a little far fetched should be considered as you just never know!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

willa said:


> So the media are now blaming the Co Pilot, after the flight tracker was disabled, the Co Pilot, said "All right Good night" he must have known that it was switched off ?
> 
> Gets more and more weird by the day, such a mystery. Even if it did land safely on some remote island there will be 270 ish mouths to feed and water, they couldn't survive this long.


I read an an article by a pilot (think it was on CNN) he said it is standard practice that the one not actually flying the plane does the talking.

Also read that normally messages would be things like flight data and would end with Roger & out not all right good night, may be the co pilot was actually trying to alert them something was wrong


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*It was said yesterday that the plane would have had to fly through other countries air space. Usually if this happens and the plane is not identified planes go along side the plane. Now one " theory" was, it could have been shot down. But nobody is claiming responsbility for doing it.*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I read that the transponders were turned off in 3 of the 4 planes used on 9/11, you would think therefore there would be some immediate alert system in place


----------



## GRoberts (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm starting to think we may never get an answer to this strange mystery!

I hear the families as hearing more from news reports than they are from the actual airline which is frankly disgusting. 

I flew with the same airline about 7 years ago - seems spooky that it could of been the same plane


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

About 23 years ago an airplane went missing with my friends dad on, to this day the plane has never been found


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Kirstyrebe said:


> About 23 years ago an airplane went missing with my friends dad on, to this day the plane has never been found


That is unimaginably awful, there must always be some doubt/hope in the back of your mind


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

GRoberts said:


> I hear the families as hearing more from news reports *than they are from the actual airline* which is frankly disgusting.


Its hard to report news when there is none....

most of the "news" items have been non-starters - like the oil slick and parts floating in the sea


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I cannot for the life of me figure this out. But i still believe the people are safe. Don't ask me why, i just have this weird feeling. I hope to god it's right.*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I cannot for the life of me figure this out. But i still believe the people are safe. Don't ask me why, i just have this weird feeling. I hope to god it's right.*


If true for how long though, you don't take a plane and over 200 people for any good reasons sadly


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I cannot for the life of me figure this out. But i still believe the people are safe. Don't ask me why, i just have this weird feeling. I hope to god it's right.*


This isn't Amelia Earhart in a biplane in the thirties...this is an airliner and hundreds of people lost for ten days in 2014...satellite communication and the rest.

I think they're all dead,either in a remote region, or at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

the whole thing is bizarre.but im intrigued by the whole thing


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> This isn't Amelia Earhart in a biplane in the thirties...this is an airliner and hundreds of people lost for ten days in 2014...satellite communication and the rest.
> 
> I think they're all dead,either in a remote region, or at the bottom of the ocean.


*I fully understand all of that. But i will continue to hold out hope for them.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BBC News - Australia sees possible plane debris

"Australia is investigating two objects seen on satellite images that could potentially be linked to the missing Malaysia Airlines plane, officials say.

Planes and ships from Australia, New Zealand and the US were heading to the area 2,500km (1,550 miles) south-west of Perth to search for the objects.

The largest appeared to be 24m in size, maritime authorities said, but warned they could be unrelated to the plane.

Australia has been searching in the southern Indian Ocean for the aircraft."

*Not looking good.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Live news link

BBC News - LIVE: Debris spotted in airliner search


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I read something yesterday that an experienced pilot had written, and he said he had mapped out where the plane was likely to be, and said that every pilot should know where a plane going in the direction that one was going and going off course for so many hours, he said he would say from his mapping that the plane would have gone down in the Indian oceon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I see pictures on sky news of some of the people on the plane ,my heart goes out to them, and their relatives, what an awful time for them, I have no idea of how or why this happened, but I just feel so sad at the loss of all those people if this is the plane they are seeing,_


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

So the Prime Minister has held a press conference saying the plane definitely ended in the Indian Ocean, and a text message has been sent to the relatives saying the same thing. Wow wtf it took them 2 weeks to work out it ended in the Ocean - errr ok then 

Lets just hope they find some wreckage .. not having any concrete evidence is awful for all the relatives 

The worst part is telling the relatives via a text ! And then Sky News recording some of those relatives as they received that text , just disgusting behavior by Sky News . If it was a relative i'd have punched the reporters in the face


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

willa said:


> So the Prime Minister has held a press conference saying the plane definitely ended in the Indian Ocean, and a text message has been sent to the relatives saying the same thing. Wow wtf it took them 2 weeks to work out it ended in the Ocean - errr ok then
> 
> Lets just hope they find some wreckage .. not having any concrete evidence is awful for all the relatives
> 
> The worst part is telling the relatives via a text ! And then Sky News recording some of those relatives as they received that text ,* just disgusting behavior by Sky News . *If it was a relative i'd have punched the reporters in the face


That's why I never watch it.

Such very sad news, but what the hell was it doing down there


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_why the hell they were filming that poor women after she had just received the worse news of her life I just don't know, I found that disgusting !!!! and sending the families txt messages !!! if that is true then that is well out of order !!!!!!_


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> _why the hell they were filming that poor women after she had just received the worse news of her life I just don't know, I found that disgusting !!!! and sending the families txt messages !!! if that is true then that is well out of order !!!!!!_


A copy of the text message is all over twitter. Been an absolute shambles from the very start ..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

How awful for those people to hear that news via a text message 

I hope they find the plane, but as they were saying, it could be years before they find it, if they ever do


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

To film those poor relatives as they hear the news was wrong, so wrong  No respect


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I also saw the pictures on the news. How heart breaking. I was so hoping that this might have a happy ending.
R.I,P each and everyone of them. xx *


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

its very sad what as happened here .. god knows what the passengers were thinking , i know one thing though it makes me feel more nervous about getting on a plane not so long after this as happened


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Till there is positive proof the families will have no closure, after all there could be a dozen lifeboats floating around down there, planes can "land" and float quite a while


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> Till there is positive proof the families will have no closure, after all there could be a dozen lifeboats floating around down there, planes can "land" and float quite a while


*I still think there are too many questions unanswered. And until they are, as you say, the families cannot have closure.*


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> Till there is positive proof the families will have no closure, after all there could be a dozen lifeboats floating around down there, planes can "land" and float quite a while


Sadly (and I hope I'm wrong), if the plane did land in water I suspect that is highly unlikely, especially after all this time. With all the search efforts, then if the plane floated for long enough for life rafts to make it into the water you'd think at least one would have been found by now - hopefully all of them, if they had the opportunity/sense to lash all the rafts together into a flotilla. Also, if the plane floated for that long, there would be a good chance of it showing up on a satellite picture, or if it sank before that could happen, they would hopefully at least have seen the oil slick which would have been left behind. As none of that has shown up, then if the plane did come down in water it is most likely it must have been with enough impact or at a steep enough angle to to submerge the plane more or less instantly with very little resultant surface debris.

I'd also doubt that many people could still be alive on the rafts after this length of time, I think the rafts only carry enough food and water for a few days, working on the premise that the location of any crash will be known so they will be found quickly.


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I read something yesterday that an experienced pilot had written, and he said he had mapped out where the plane was likely to be, and said that every pilot should know where a plane going in the direction that one was going and going off course for so many hours, he said he would say from his mapping that the plane would have gone down in the Indian oceon


Was it Chris Goodfellow?...
A Startlingly Simple Theory About the Missing Malaysia Airlines Jet | Autopia | Wired.com


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> Till there is positive proof the families will have no closure, after all there could be a* dozen lifeboats floating around down there*, planes can "land" and float quite a while


Do planes carry life boats, I didn't think they did ?

ooops :blushing: they say it had four on board


----------



## Kchip (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Do planes carry life boats, I didn't think they did ?
> 
> ooops :blushing: they say it had four on board


The emergency slides detach to make a raft.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

poohdog said:


> *
> .......Or an altitude misconception where it hit the surface of the ocean.(or land) *





Colliebarmy said:


> thats some error, 30,000ft and sea level....im sure the pilot would know that he was that low, by his instruments and engine performance, and if he wasnt at cruising height he would have been contacted by air traffic control


*Looks like I wasn't so far wrong after all*









_
Quote...
London: A new satellite tracking technique is what gave Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak enough confidence to announce that Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 went down in the remote south of the Indian Ocean.
British firm Inmarsat was behind an earlier analysis that indicated the plane had been flying in one of two big corridors, one in the northern hemisphere and one in the southern...

Meanwhile, Inmarsat went back to its satellite data. Its new analysis found that the northern route did not quite correlate with the frequency of the pings from the plane  meaning the plane must have been heading south.
It also suggested that the plane had been travelling at a steady cruising altitude above 30,000 feet.
They compared satellite data from MH370 with that from previous Malaysian Airlines Boeing 777 flights, going back a few weeks, in order to better model the movement of the plane.
This really was a shot in the dark, Chris McLaughlin, senior vice president of external affairs at Inmarsat told the BBC. Its a credit to the scientific team that they managed to model this.
Just a single ping can be used to say the plane was both powered up and travelling. And then by a process of elimination comparing it to other known flights and established that it went south.
The UKs Air Accidents Investigation Branch also contributed to the analysis_


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *Looks like I wasn't so far wrong after all*


Inmarsat only monitors incoming sigmals (using what sounds like the Doppler effect) and has one angle to work on, and its a safe bet the plane was fine till it ran out of fuel if it flew that far, you suggested the pilot didnt know his altitude, thats totally different

either the pilot had a dicky fit, locked himself in the cabin and flew where to it crashed or the crew were incapacitated and it flew on autopilot, this seems unlikely as the radar tracking had been switched off and the search zone under scrutiny is in the opposite direction to the intended route from take off


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Hiya Colliebaby howyadoin?...I bet myself a quid you'd dive in after I posted?*

.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *Hiya Colliebaby howyadoin?...I bet myself a quid you'd dive in after I posted?*.


being right must have pleased you


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> being right must have pleased you


*Naaah!...it's something I've grown accustomed to......next?*


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Play nice now boys .......


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I cannot believe in this day and age nothing of any use has come about.*


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

yelloworchid said:


> Was it Chris Goodfellow?...
> A Startlingly Simple Theory About the Missing Malaysia Airlines Jet | Autopia | Wired.com


yes that is the one


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

JANICE199 said:


> *I cannot believe in this day and age nothing of any use has come about.*


it only goes to prove a few things

The world isnt getting smaller
The oceans are vast
We arent that clever
30,000 up isnt where we were ever meant to be


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *Naaah!...it's something I've grown accustomed to......next?*


with just the one occurrence?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

BBC News - Plane search has &#039;best lead so far&#039;

An Australian vessel searching for the missing Malaysia Airlines plane has detected signals consistent with those from "black box" flight recorders.

Defence vessel Ocean Shield acquired the signal twice, once for more than two hours, said Air Chief Marshal Angus Houston, who is leading the search.

He called it the "most promising lead" so far.

But he said more information was needed: "We haven't found the aircraft yet and we need further confirmation."

*Fingers crossed they will come up with some news. I can't wait for them to find something, so that the families finally get closure.*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

They have had signals from 2 different area's



> A Chinese search vessel, Haixun 01, also said it briefly heard signals over the weekend in a different search area.
> 
> Those signals are now being investigated with the help of a British naval vessel, HMS Echo, which is equipped with sophisticated sound-locating equipment


.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

It seems every couple of days there's a new article that it's been located or is close to being located. 

Wish it was found so the families can have closure.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

the whole thing is becoming more bizarre by the minute.


----------

